# She's chewing her feet again!



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

As I previously mentioned in posts this past week, we changed from raw onto Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. We had some gastro intestinal illness this week which may or may not be food related. I noticed Pip has started chewing her legs and feet again. I just looked over and she had her entire back paw in her mouth! The Orijen is grain free and all fish based. Considering this new development coupled with the loose stool should I just try a new brand (EVO or regular adult Orijen) or stick with it for a longer period of time?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My first golden used to lick and chew her feet. She was almost like a contortionist (sp?) with the positions that she got into so that she could get her hind feet into her mouth. After she passed away and I learned more about corn in their food I realized that a lot of her problems were caused from her Pedigree dog food, which has corn as the FIRST ingredient!.

Have you considered having her tested for allergies? Kimm had her dog tested and found that there were certain types of food that he couldn't tolerate. Is it possible to just change _formulas_ of the same brand that you are using now? Maybe it's the fish.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought Orijen was grain free, but I could be mistaken. I know there is a duck and pea or venison and pea formula but can't remember who makes it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Keep in mind their are many variables around....

Lucky can go through an occassional foot chewing stage . I believe food has nothing to do with it. BUT when I THOUGHT he had food allergies I earnestly believed food had everything to do with it. Its just so nuts to try to pinpoint there things. 

I hope your Pip starts getting back to normal soon.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Orijen is grain free. I just wonder if fish doesn't agree with her system. We are very frustrated right now and I'm sure she is not feeling the best either. I am inclined to try something else which is meat based instead of fish based as I need to buy food today. It can't get any worse than what we are dealing with right now. We go back to work tomorrow and I'm worried she will not make it between the times my husband comes home to let the dogs out. She had pumpkin last night and today and things are better than yesterday but still pudding poo. Add to the tummy upset the feet and leg chewing and I have to wonder if she just can't tolerate fish.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My first golden also chewed his feet. I was told it was probably allergies. He chewed more often during allergy season. It was not food related in his case. A little benadryl once in a while during allery season worked for us. He eventually outgrew it.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

The foot chewing is a new thing just since being on the Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. She was eating raw food but for various reasons we are going back to kibble. We just need to make the transition and so far it's not going very well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Shadow comes in from outdoors and chews his paws like corncobs. Once he completes his task, which doesn't take long, he stops. We know he has food allergies, but probably has environmental allergies, too. Keeping him away from the food issues has stopped most of the other symptoms, but not all.


----------

